# our babys are born <3



## chi-bella

hello!

I'm sooo proud of my little bella!
our a-litter is born and the babys are just adorable! and bella is so good with all this mother stuff 

it took her only 3 hours for 5 babys (one baby was unfortunatly born dead  )

3 girls and 1 boy...

arela - girl (4 days ago)


arik - boy (yesterday)


alari - girl (yesterday)


ailie - girl (2 days ago)


and all together (yesterday)


i'm thinking of keeping ailie, but we'll see how she is going on


----------



## woodard2009

OMG!! How adorable!! Such healthy looking babies!!


----------



## nabi

beautiful puppies..


----------



## Wicked Pixie

Congratulations, they are gorgeous.


----------



## Kathyceja8395

Aww so adorable!!! Congratulations!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gilly

Awwww soooo beautiful - I couldn't choose between them


----------



## Evelyn

So adorable, they look so healthy.


----------



## Tinaschi's

Oh the choc and white is soooooo sweet! Love those colors! =)


----------



## chi-bella

thanks 

yes, they are gorgeous and adorable and if i could, i'd keep them all ^^


i made new photos one hours ago 










arela and arik seem to be cream-choclate and a little bit of white.
alari i can't say now...maybe she'll be cream or isabella and a little bit of white...and ailie has a great dark chocolate and white.

the mom is getting raw food and at the moment fresh sheep milk (you could say it's one way from the sheep into the bottle )
and also the pups will get raw food when they are old enough.

i'm really proud, cause that's our first litter and everything was going great without any problems 
and they all very active and healthy


----------



## LittlePixie

Congrats! They are precious! WOW! I could totally be a crazy chi hoarder lol They are all ways too cute!


----------



## lulu'smom

Beautiful pups.


----------



## Zorana1125

Omg they are all gorgeous! I am really in love with Arik! Congratulations! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## coco_little_bear

Oh my gosh they're so gorgeous!! If it was me, I'd probably end up wanting to keep them all.


----------



## Sarahchibird

They are the most gorgeous things I have ever seen!!! Congratulations to you & Mum! 
Can I have Alari?! She has a real wise look about her, love it! Xx


----------



## chi-bella

if i could keep a boy, i'd keep arik 
he is just beautiful! 

i want to keep ailie fot stud if she is doing like i think and if my boyfriend is ok with it 

so arik, alari and arela will be for sale, but i'm to far away for anyone of you  i'm living in the north of germany, next to the border of denmark ^^

this sunday my second chi-girl will be shown on a international dog show, hope to get good results, cause i want her to get pups next year


----------



## Wicked Pixie

Will they all be long coats? I assume in Germany it is the same as in the UK and the two coats are viewed as separate breeds?
They are so cute, you must post lots of pics as they grow.


----------



## Jayda

I love newborn pictures. I'm glad everything worked out. They are adorable!


----------



## chi-bella

@wicked pixie
yes, they are all long coats.

the mum is "bella dona chihuahua of lagitanos band" a choc-tan and white longcoat chi and the father is "calimero vom abenteuer" a cream and white longcoat dog.

in germany it's one breed with two different coat types.
i hope to find a pure smooth coat chi anytime...but i'm afraid, in germany that won't be possible 
so, if anyone hears of a homozygous smoothcoat chi pup, tell me 

of cours i'll post lots of pics  i make pics everyday ^^ but its difficult to get good ones at the moment. i guess it'll be easier the more they grow up 


today arik and ailie startet to open their eyes :love3:


----------



## Wicked Pixie

So in Germany can you cross smooth to long coat and still register the pups? That isn't possible in the UK, but commonly done in the USA.


----------



## chi-bella

yes, you can cross smooth and long coat chis in germany.

but good to know that you can't cross them in the UK!
that means i need to get a uk smooth coat pup


----------



## Brodysmom

Beautiful babies and good for you for raw feeding!


----------



## chi-bella

i'm raw feeding my dogs for nearly 5 years now, and i would never feed them industrial food again 

hope to find people who are willing to feed the pups raw , too...


----------



## Chi-mom-2B

Totally adorable! That is why I should NEVER breed Chi's ... I would end up wanting to keep ALL the babies 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Saqqara

Wicked Pixie said:


> Will they all be long coats? I assume in Germany it is the same as in the UK and the two coats are viewed as separate breeds?


I never knew about this. Very interesting! Are there different standards as well for physically and personality traits?


----------



## Wicked Pixie

No, the standard is identical except for the coat.


----------



## chi-bella

I just made new photos today, 15 min. ago ;-) cause all of the pups have theire eyes opened yet :-D

so...here they are :-D

*Arela of the little pixies*
cream-chocolate, 290g









*Arik of the little pixies*
cream-chocolate and white, 246g








*Alari of the little pixies*
cream-white, 266g


----------



## chi-bella

*Ailie of the little pixies*
chocolate and white, 291g








*Our little pixies*
:love2::love2:






:-D


----------



## Wicked Pixie

They just get cuter every day <3


----------



## chi-bella

yes, they do <3

i could sit in front of the puppy-box all day and watch them 
yesterday they started to "walk" ^^ that's the cutest i have ever seen!


----------



## Gilly

You certainly don't get much housework (or ANY work!) done when there's babies in the house! 

I had a litter of three Jack Russell Terriers from my bitch Heidi in 1991 and I would spend literally HOURS every day just watching them and cuddling them


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme

So cute u should post pics of the parents too id love to see them!!! I love when their eyes open and they crawl around lol. Congrats


----------



## Buildthemskywards

They're so beautiful! Well done to your little girl.


----------



## chi-bella

Of course I can post pics of the parent 


dame: my little "bella dona chihuahua of lagitanos band"





sire: Calimero vom Abenteuerland

("vom Abenteuerland" means "of adventure-land" )







On Friday i'll take the puppys and my bella to the vet, for the first check.
and calimeros "mum" is coming with me.
i want to make some better pics after the vet 

and i'll try to make pics of the pups while the vet is checking them


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme

The parents are good looking cant wait to see how the pups grow! If Bella ever gets tired of living in Germany she can fly down to Canada!


----------



## chi-bella

like i told, we went to the vet today.

and they re all finde  
bella is a bit thin, cause she is putting all her food into the milk for her babys.
but that's not a big probl, i'll try to get more food into her  and more fat.


tomorrow i'll make new pics and maybe a video  the little ones are starting to "walk"


----------



## TyChi

They are so cute! congratulations to the lucky momma


----------



## ChiMama5

Beautiful babies & equally beautiful parents!!


----------



## Sissy2010

sooo cute...


----------



## chi-bella

it's not a pic, but even better 


alaris firt try to walk

Alari 1 - YouTube


----------



## TyChi

They are all so cute, i couldn't choose just one to keep...I would want them all!


----------



## chi-bella

the first meal 
02 09 2013 003 - YouTube

and the first time playing 
1. mal spielen  - YouTube


----------



## Kathyceja8395

chi-bella said:


> the first meal
> 02 09 2013 003 - YouTube
> 
> and the first time playing
> 1. mal spielen  - YouTube


Aww they are so tiny and adorable!!! Love the videos!! So cute watching them eat and play!!


----------



## AC/DC Fan

Adorable! Congratulations!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## chi-bella

I thought it might be time for new pics 

they are growing so quickly! today we went into the yard the first time and they could walk on the grass 


yesterday they got raw food the first time.
5g beef  and they LOVED it!


----------



## Evelyn

Oh my they are all so precious, do they have homes yet?


----------



## LouiseyC

Oh my, so beautiful and precious! I would never want to part with them! x


----------



## lilbabyvenus

They are so adorable :love5:


----------



## Brodysmom

What beautiful babies! So glad you are weaning them onto raw.  The little chocolate is to die for.


----------



## chi-bella

Evelyn said:


> Oh my they are all so precious, do they have homes yet?



No, not yet.

I want to meet all the people who are interested and the first vistors will come next weekend.

I'll keep one of the girls...but i'm not sure if i'll keep the arela (the cream-choclate girl, pic 1 of the new pics) or f i should keep ailie, the choc and white girl ...

it's a really hard decision 
both of them seem to very typical and they are all beautiful...


----------



## Baby Girls Mom

Thanks for updating the pics they are beautiful

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TinaGirl

Beautiful


----------



## SarahJG

Darling! How can you bring yourself to let them go?


----------



## chi-bella

SarahJG said:


> Darling! How can you bring yourself to let them go?



I have to let them go 
we have a big house and an even bigger garden, but i can't keep them all 

next year i planned a litter for my second girl...and i already found the father of bellas next litter (2015 )

i couldn't breed those beautiful dogs if i could'nt let them go.
but i'll find the best new homes in the world :coolwink:


----------



## chi-bella

today i brought some "puppy-poo" to the vet, for testing if they have worms...

(i dont like to give chemistry without a reason)

and the are free of worms :toothy10: so no "anthelmintic therapy" (?) necessary


----------



## mary-kate

Gorgeous puppies  

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Baby Girls Mom

That is so awesome they are thriving little bundles of joy.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## doginthedesert

So cute! And great to see a litter weaned to raw! They are all just incredibly adorable.


----------



## pam6400

So sweet, look at those bellies!


----------



## chi-bella

today we had a he first visitors who are interested in our puppy arik.
they are really nice and i have a real good feeling with them 

it's not easy to find the right home for the cuties...and i know exactly what i want for them 
not everyone is "able" to give a home to my little babys ^^

but those two youn women were really nice!
and my bella and milly loved them too. 

the best thing: they are interested in raw feeding and they would feed him like me 
i hope they'll choose him!


----------



## chi-bella

i have new pics today 


arela






alari






arik






ailie






and i found a good home for little arik 
the 2 women who came to visit us yesterday will give him a great home


----------



## TinaGirl

Do you have any new pictures. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ravioli's person

Soooooo much cuteness all in one post! Congrats they are precious!


----------



## Lilys Mum

Adorable xx


----------



## chi-bella

yes, of course 

there is sooo much to do all day, the day isn't long enough 


arela, alari and arik are already sold and i found very nice families for all of them.
ailie will stay at our home 

they'll be 8 weeks on tuesday, time is runnig...
only 4 weeks left  i'll be crying when they go 


*Arela* ("Melly")


----------



## chi-bella

*Arik* ("Stiles")


----------



## chi-bella

*Alari* ("Annie")


----------



## loupey

Aw congratulations! They are adorable!


----------



## chi-bella

*Ailie*


----------



## BellaLina's Mom

Awwwwwwwwww.................I'm in love! They are too cute.


----------



## doginthedesert

Awww so cute! I love seeing little puppies gnawing on big hunks of meat, some of my favorite pictures of Kerri is her with goat parts bigger than she is. Maybe I am crazy though...


----------



## TinaGirl

They are so adorable. .. They grow up so fast... Have fun with them while you can.. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## T~N~T Chis

Congratulations on your new puppies! They are all beautiful. <3


----------



## chi-bella

here is a new pic 

wasn't that easy to get them all on one pic 




from the left to the right: Ailie, Arik, Alari, Arela


----------



## Ravioli's person

Oh my GAWD THEY ARE GORGEOUS!!!! LOVE THEM WANT THEM ALL LOL


----------



## TinaGirl

They are just gorgeous .....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AnnHelen

Oh my GOD! I'm in love with Arik <3 really gorgeous puppies ! Congrats xoxo


----------



## AnnHelen

No that I saw the new picture, I'm in love with the choco girl hihi <3


----------



## Kathyceja8395

OMG Too Cute!! They are so adorable and growing up so fast!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## chi-bella

thx 


yes, they are all adorable and beautiful and gorgeous 
i want to keep them all, but all of them are sold...only ailie is staying with us...

in 4 weeks they'll all go to their first show  puppyclass  we're already practasing 



that pic is 2,5 weeks old...i'll try to make new ones tomorrow, but she is standing much better now and all 4 puppys can go on a leash


----------



## AnnHelen

Awwww I want them aaaall <3


----------



## coco_little_bear

Awww they are WAY too cute!!!


----------



## Brix

*Flying over to whereever you live to puppy-nap all 4 if possible, if not then the chocolate one*
Soooo cute! :love10:


----------



## chi-bella

I have an update 

The babys are now 5,5 months old and they are getting more and more beautiful!

*Arela*




*Arik*




*Alari*




*Ailie*


----------



## KFox

They are all adorable!!


----------



## Huly

So sweet! Love them


----------



## chi-bella

Thx 

You can't imagine how proud i am!
They are all well grown with good weights and They are friendly, self-confident and open minded *.*

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme

Did u keep all 4??? Super cute babes


----------



## Zorana1125

They are all gorgeous! I can't even pick a favorite. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MaddiLovesDogs

SQUEEEEEEEEEEEE! How cuuuuuuuute! Grats! Good job Bella!


----------



## chi-bella

unfortunatly i coudln't keep them all 

We kept Ailie, the little chocolate one.

But I found great homes for the 3 others, and I'm in touch with them to get all news of "my" babys.


----------



## TinaGirl

So cute

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Teddy76

These are seriously beautiful babies !! 


x


----------



## cherper

Beautiful!!!!!!


----------

